

Raymond Hettinger – Beyond PEP 8 – PyCon 2015 - krig
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wf-BqAjZb8M

======
mattbillenstein
He kinda mailed this one in no? Skimmed this and for 50+ minutes got almost
nothing out of it...

~~~
krig
I thought it was a pretty nice demonstration on what pythonic means. But I
agree that it was weaker than his usual talks.

